# Holding bottle!!!



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi 

Wonder if you could help me, Macie is almost 1 and when she was a few months old she used to hold her bottle but she will not hold it now!! is there anything i can do to encourage her to hold it?

Also as she is coming up to a year is it ok to stop sterisling bottles and just thoroughly clean in hot water with washing up liquid?

Many thanks for all your help


Tracey


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

Sorry for the delay in reply 

How are you getting on with macie and her bottle?? Is she holding it at all??

Let me know how you are getting on!

Luv V xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Tracey

None of my dd would hold their bottles!!!

Jxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Verity  

Just to keep you updated, Macie is still not holding her bottle  


Tracey 
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya me again

Just wondered now Macie is one is it ok just to thoroughly wash her bottles in hot water and washing up liquid or should i still sterilise?

Tracey 

xxxx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Tracey!!

Guidelines are to sterilize until one years old so washing them should be fine!!

Has she started holding her bottle or is she still being lazy   Some babys just don't want to do the work!!

Luv V xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Tracey

Is she holding toys etc ?

If so, I wouldn't worry about her not holding a bottle as some baby's just prefer not to hold them.

Both of my girls never did.

Jeanettex


----------

